# [SOLVED] Linksys Modem CM100 issues?



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello all,

Thanks in advance for any help that can be sent out my way.

I have Comcast as my high speed internet with a Netgear router (WPN824 v2) and a Linksys Cable Modem (CM100).

At least two times a day I need to reset my modem and also my router in order to get back the internet connection to a few of my wirelessly networked devices (laptop, computer downstairs, and a PS3).

I don't lose the connection on my main computer which is directly connected to the devices.

I know there could be a lot more going on here but where should I start as far as trying to establish where the problem is occurring? 

Thanks.

-Augie


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

For now if you have not done it yet, I would highly recommend a firmware update of your router. You may manually download it from Netgear's support site, save the file into your desktop. Install it using a wired connection to yur router. Test the wireless connections after.

Also, from your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Please provide an update.


----------



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Thank you for your help. I have the latest firmware update for the router already installed. I have attached the other information you requested.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Very helpful. Next step to do is change your wireless channel from the router's control panel's Wireless page, try Channel 1 first, test your connections then if it's still disconnecting try Channel 11.

Post an update.


----------



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

So I have changed the mode on my router from Aut0 108Mbps to g and b only so I could switch the channel.

Is there a negative into switching to this mode that I may not be seeing?

Thanks again.

I am cautiously optimistic because so far everything seems to be working.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Not at all, I've done this to my own wireless network and the outcome is great.


> Is there a negative into switching to this mode that I may not be seeing?


----------



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Well, so much for my cautious optimism. :upset: Laptop computer (Vista) and PS3 lost network connection while main computer (running XP) directly plugged into modem/router and downstairs wireless computer (running XP) still retained the connection. 

Running Windows diagnostic on the Vista machine is coming up with the response that the "wireless network security key is not correct" which hasn't changed.

I ran Wi Fi inspector on the Vista machine (see below) rebooted modem along with router and changed the channel to 11. 

According to my wife, every time she has to reboot (or shutdown) the laptop she also needs to restart the modem and router to get the internet connection working.

We'll see if that helps.


----------



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Channel 11 doesn't work either. Eventually lost internet connection on PS3 but laptop retained it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Next thing to do is download the latest firmware and install it.
Followed by a factory reset of your router then reconfigure everything.


----------



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Latest firmware for router is already installed. I am assuming a factory reset is different than just unplugging it.

Also, I am wondering if running Utorrent would have a disruption on the internet connection to other devices. I was running it last night and that was the only thing out of the ordinary.

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Any P2P programs running/downloading can definitely be an issue.


----------



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

Ok, so I am racking my brain since it may not be a PSP issue since the PS3 lost it's connection after I closed out the Utorrent program and reset the modem/router.

My next thought is possibly an IP address conflict. My computer downstairs received this message and was restarted. At that point it found the proper signal.

My confusion is that on the router settings I don't have static IP's selected.

Does this help add any details to my problem or should I just reset the router to factory settings and go with that?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

I would go with the RESET of your router to the factory default and reconfigure everything.


----------



## augie428 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

UPDATE: I reset the router and reconfigured it all. Haven't had a problem since.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Modem CM100 issues?*

That's really great to hear.

Thanks for the posting back with the update.

You're Welcome!


----------

